

Is Berkeley DB a NoSQL solution? - yarapavan
http://blogs.oracle.com/berkeleydb/2011/01/is_berkeley_db_a_nosql_solutio.html

======
yarapavan
Some usecases mentioned in this article:

* MemcacheDB is a server that implements the Memcache network protocol but uses Berkeley DB for storage and HA to replicate the cache state across all the nodes in the cache group.

* Google Accounts, the user authentication layer for all Google properties, was until recently running Berkeley DB HA.

* Voldemort, choose Berkeley DB Java Edition for it's node-local storage

I know that openLDAP and Apache httpd server also makes use of Berkeley DB.
What are the other big use cases?

